
FCC Broadcast TV Transition - gjsman-1000
https://www.fcc.gov/TVrescan
======
drmpeg
Here's a nice resource that shows exactly who's moving and to which channel.

[https://rabbitears.info/repackchannels.php](https://rabbitears.info/repackchannels.php)

------
tzs
Kind of OT: if you want to see what should be available at your location,
check out tvfool.com. They have a tool that lets you enter a location (address
or long/lat) and based on the topography and propagation models it predicts
what broadcast stations you can get and how strong they will be, and whether
for each you will need a simple indoor antenna, an attic antenna, or a roof
antenna.

~~~
drmpeg
Unfortunately, tvfool is no longer being maintained and doesn't show correct
information for post repack channels. An up to date replacement is here.

[https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php](https://www.rabbitears.info/searchmap.php)

------
LeoPanthera
I'm amazed that this is only the first time since the introduction of ATSC.
"Rescanning" your TV is something that happens once every couple of years or
so in the UK, to pick up new channels or update changed ones.

~~~
drmpeg
It's the second time. First time was in 2009 when the 700 MHz band (channels
52 through 69) was reallocated to mobile.

------
disposition2
Not necessarily related but I'm a bit disappointed in the lack of ATSC 3.0
tuners available (are there any?) in US. Phoenix is a test market and I can't
even find a tuner to test.

------
mikeytown2
background info:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrum_reallocation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrum_reallocation)

~~~
ac29
Specifically this is moving TV channels out of the 600MHz UHF spectrum, with
the new licensees being mostly cellular carriers.

